# Air India to pay Rs.75 lakh to crash victims



## Rahim (Jul 20, 2011)

> Kochi, July 20 (IANS) The Kerala High Court Wednesday directed Air India to pay interim compensation of Rs.75 lakh each to the kin of 158 passengers who died in an air crash in Mangalore last year.
> 
> The direction was made by Justice P.R. Ramachandran Menon following a petition by the family of Mohammed Rafi, who died in the May 18 crash. The court directed Air India to pay the interim compensation in a month's time.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## buddyram (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah! just read the news a while ago...
quite surprised, i saw a court verdict coming so soon!!!


----------



## Rahim (Jul 20, 2011)

^I believe if there is compensation involved, it should be huge just like this one.


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

Ironic isn't it? For rail accidents more people die but relatives get very little compensation, and for airplane accidents less people die but relatives are paid a quarter of a crore?? WTH is this? Is this because people who travel by air are generally much richer compared to normal folks who travel by rail?

Some justice system we have here.


----------



## jetboy (Jul 20, 2011)

tkin said:


> Ironic isn't it? For rail accidents more people die but relatives get very little compensation, and for airplane accidents less people die but relatives are paid a quarter of a crore?? WTH is this? Is this because people who travel by air are generally much richer compared to normal folks who travel by rail?
> 
> Some fckin justice system we have here.



I agree to that..Its a shame on the gov. It's always like the rich gets richer and the poor gets poorer


----------



## buddyram (Jul 20, 2011)

totally agree with you all. Why r they paying 75 lakhs  for a plane crash!

Whereas a railway/bus accident victims would hardly get a lakh or two, many of them wont even get the benefits properly.


----------



## grinning_devil (Jul 24, 2011)

Be it a lakh or a crore - a person lost is lost .... a family destroyed is destroyed ....


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jul 24, 2011)

grinning_devil said:


> Be it a lakh or a crore - a person lost is lost .... a family destroyed is destroyed ....



Yes, completely agree with this. This applies not only to air / rail accident, but all kinds of accidents.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 24, 2011)

They shouldn't be any cliff in the first place.


----------



## mediator (Jul 26, 2011)

tkin said:


> Ironic isn't it? For rail accidents more people die but relatives get very little compensation, and for airplane accidents less people die but relatives are paid a quarter of a crore?? WTH is this? Is this because people who travel by air are generally much richer compared to normal folks who travel by rail?
> 
> Some fckin justice system we have here.



Moreover, this was an international flight and hence the huge compensations.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 26, 2011)

grinning_devil said:


> Be it a lakh or a crore - a person lost is lost .... a family destroyed is destroyed ....



I know but don't you think by announcing compensation, these authorities get away with faulty security arrangement and lack of decency on their part? It reminds me of how politicians announce so loudly similar payback during a calamity. Pathetic.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 26, 2011)

No ammount of money can bring a person back. Money only reduces the hardships. It doesnt help improve anything.

Still its good the victims are receiving this


----------



## KDroid (Jul 26, 2011)

75 lacs to every victim's family !!! surprising!

I've never heard of such a big compensation!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Life is Priceless


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2011)

Air India is broke.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 26, 2011)

^^
The whole verdict of the honorable Court is debatable.

Air India is already in huge loss and a pile of problems. They do not have the money to pay such amount of compensation that too in a small time span of only one month.  

This is another political drama.

Now, AirIndia will say they do not have such amount of money with them. Then the government will jump in and give LOAN to them....    half the money will go in the babu's pocket and the rest half to the desired families.

This is how India runs its PSU's


----------



## Amey408 (Jul 26, 2011)

mediator said:


> Moreover, this was an international flight and hence the huge compensations.


That mean u want to say who travel by plane (what ever it is international) there life more precious then a person travel by train or bus


----------



## mediator (Jul 29, 2011)

@Amey : Tell that to our politicians. The expenses rise if the "Indian image" is at stake. Life is indeed precious irrespective of religion or region. Everyday a person dies in mumbai railways, delhi roads and a soldier to fight paki terrorists in JnK or with Maoists. Who cares for them?

‪Become a Terrorist get paid by Indian Government‬&rlm; - YouTube
‪Sonia Gandhi CONGRESS Plans new way to earn vote from BANGLADESHI‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jul 30, 2011)

tkin said:


> Ironic isn't it? For rail accidents more people die but relatives get very little compensation, and for airplane accidents less people die but relatives are paid a quarter of a crore?? WTH is this? Is this because people who travel by air are generally much richer compared to normal folks who travel by rail?
> 
> Some fckin justice system we have here.





buddyram said:


> totally agree with you all. Why r they paying 75 lakhs  for a plane crash!
> 
> Whereas a railway/bus accident victims would hardly get a lakh or two, many of them wont even get the benefits properly.



I agree . The big corps consider loss of life = a bit loss of money. They do not take it seriously anymore because of the commonness of these accidents. Ever since Mamta's rule as Railway Minister, God knows how many accidents occured... one just occured recently...


----------



## sygeek (Jul 30, 2011)

tkin said:


> Ironic isn't it? For rail accidents more people die but relatives get very little compensation, and for airplane accidents less people die but relatives are paid a quarter of a crore?? WTH is this? Is this because people who travel by air are generally much richer compared to normal folks who travel by rail?
> 
> Some justice system we have here.


Train is full of thousands of people, while in planes there are literally a hundred or more people. I don't think it's injustice. Have you ever really travelled in a plane? Well, most of the people aren't rich, at least to the people I've seen or talked with. Some are on a package with companies while some are sent officially for business purposes. 2/10 of the plane consists of rich people, rest of the richy richies people travel in much better planes available. 

I don't think it's injustice, it's just not possible to donate every damn victim a sum of money, but I do agree that victims of train accident should be donated a little more than that. Poor people are used to their living, if they were given such amount of money they would become much richer than you (some may even misuse this privilege), while the plane victims need such amount of money to balance their lifestyle back to normal.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 30, 2011)

sygeek said:


> Train is full of thousands of people, while in planes there are literally a hundred or more people. I don't think it's injustice. Have you ever really travelled in a plane? Well, most of the people aren't rich, at least to the people I've seen or talked with. Some are on a package with companies while some are sent officially for business purposes. 2/10 of the plane consists of rich people, rest of the richy richies people travel in much better planes available.
> 
> I don't think it's injustice, it's just not possible to donate every damn victim a sum of money, but I do agree that victims of train accident should be donated a little more than that. Poor people are used to their living, if they were given such amount of money they would become much richer than you (some may even misuse this privilege), while the plane victims need such amount of money to balance their lifestyle back to normal.



I would like to differ with your opinion.

1. Trains have seat/berth system and so limited number of Reservation is officially allowed.

2. What ever compensation is given, are given with respect to the seat/berth number occupied by the traveler at the time of traveling. 
 So, basically officially is a train has 16 couches (16 couches x no. of seat = no. of officially reserved travelers.)

 So, only the traveler who was on the chart gets the compensation, which will hardly come to *1152* traveler on a train with 16 sleeper bougies.

 So, compensation will only go to 1000 traveler at the most, because all will not die atleast.

 Good Amount of compensation can be provided if the government wishes to.

*Secondly:*

 Gone are the days of flights were only for the richer class. This days tickets are much cheaper.

 I am a very *frequent flyer* and have noticed people seating next to me several times who was a first time traveller and did not know the importance of the seat belt. More worse, they even did not know how to open it  , in spite of being explained by the crew !!! 

 God know what will happen to such new comers on-board, in times of emergency!!


----------



## sygeek (Jul 30, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> I would like to differ with your opinion.
> 
> 1. Trains have seat/berth system and so limited number of Reservation is officially allowed.
> 
> ...


[For every train accident]
75 x 1152 = 86400 lakhs or 86.4 crore 
2 x 1152 = 2,304 lakhs or 2.3 crore


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 30, 2011)

sygeek said:


> [For every train accident]
> 75 x 1152 = 86400 lakhs or 86.4 crore
> 2 x 1152 = 2,304 lakhs or 2.3 crore



Well ! I appreciate your efforts! But this figures are nothing for a company that employs worlds largest man power.

So, they earn in millions. Indian Railways has the largest network with more then 18,000 trains plying daily!!

Just do the calculations of the money they earn. (Profit).

They have the ERP system now, so profits have actually increased.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 30, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> Well ! I appreciate your efforts! But this figures are nothing for a company that employees worlds largest man power.
> 
> So, they earn in millions. Indian Railways has the largest network with more then 18,000 trains plying daily!!
> 
> ...


*[For every train accident]*

86 crore are 86 CRORE, the value of this amount of money means the same to the average company. It's not a coin in your wallet that you can flip just like that at the beggars. I mean it is possible, but for every accident counted, it sounds insensible to me, mostly because


> Poor people are used to their living, if they were given such amount of money they would become much richer than you (some may even misuse this privilege), while the plane victims need such amount of money to balance their lifestyle back to normal.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 30, 2011)

sygeek said:


> *[For every train accident]*
> 
> 86 crore are 86 CRORE, the value of this amount of money means the same to the average company. It's not a coin in your wallet that you can flip just like that at the beggars. I mean it is possible, but for every accident counted, *it sounds insensible to me*, mostly because



Well! ya, it is indeed insensible to me as well. (to some extend)

Why so hue and cry for money against a dead person ? 

Why can't there be *NO Accidents* at all ?

Why can't we have safe travel system like in countries like *China*, and *Japan*.

Some countries run their trains at a max speed of 250 to 300 Km/hr and we are still seating with 130 Km/hr and on top of it, we are unable to handle a train running at such a slow speed ? 

What a shame for India!!

What are the so called our *Smart Engineers* are doing ??


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> Well! ya, it is indeed insensible to me as well. (to some extend)
> 
> Why so hue and cry for money against a dead person ?
> 
> ...



. Like the point regarding the train speeds compared to no. of accidents.


----------



## KDroid (Aug 26, 2011)

*Stay on Rs.75 Lac Compensation to Mangalore Crash Victims*







> *Kochi, Aug 25 (IANS)* A division bench of the Kerala High Court Thursday stayed a single bench verdict ordering national carrier Air India to pay Rs.75 lakh ($168,000) each to the families of 158 passengers killed in the Mangalore crash last year.
> However, a division bench of Justices C.N. Ramachandran Nair and P.S. Gopinathan asked Air India to ensure an amicable agreement on the compensation amount after talking to the families of those who lost their lives in the May 22, 2010, crash.
> The new order came after Air India filed an appeal against last month's verdict by Justice P.R. Ramachandran Meno ordering Rs.75 lakh each to the families of the victims.
> The flag carrier initially paid compensation of Rs.20 lakh each to the victims' kin as per the terms of the Montreal Convention on air carriers' liability.
> Air India Express flight 812 from Dubai to Mangalore overshot the runway while landing at Bajpe airport, about 20 km from Mangalore, and caught fire after plunging about 300 metres off a cliff.


----------

